# Lich costume for larp



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

So I'm working on a costume for the main badguy of our game. I'd love any advice/ comments from people as I put it together. I've got about 2 weeks left to finish and a lot of work still to do.

Checklist:

Finish Eramus mask
Larpsafe Staff
Larpsafe Scyth
Robe
Armor sides
Armored gloves
Armored shoulders
Helm
Crown
Ribs
Heart

In addition our other prop guy has challenged me to a craft war. So I must also finish a Bonegolem costume for this event as well. No real concept pics for that though I have a decent harness I've been working on and can make it work for this costume as well as a giant latex skull and hands that I have which I'd planned to make 12' tall skeleton costume with. I suppose a skeleton and Bone golem are similar enough that I can just add a lot more spines, ribcages, skulls and arm/leg bones.

Concept pics:


















Progress pics:







http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18121
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18122
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18123
http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18124


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job. Where you going to dry brush the mask or leave it white.
Really like the glowing heart idea, what material did you use to make it?


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Update for today, did up two ribcages, one for Eramus and one for the main chest of the Bone Golem. Added fabric to the large monster harness.

Still need to add upper arms and make the burlap cover so I can start adding the costume elements to the Golem. The idea is to make the harness re-useable for other large creatures by making the costume part removable.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

The mask I have up is unpainted, I just added some black acrylic to the latex I used for the pour to help save me time when I do the basecoat. I think I may drybrush with a whiteish bone color and then do a wash with something a little darker.

I made the heart from silicone used to seal fixtures in bathrooms and showers. It comes in a tube for about 9 bucks at home depot and is somewhat clear. I figured this would allow for the light to shine through and it seems to be working pretty well.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love that heart!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*I think if it was me, I would drop the scythe, and go with the staff! I think it would work much better with the costume that is shown. Again, it's your design and go with what you think is best. *_


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

The scythe was held by the Avatar of the Namless One who judged the spirits of the dead and presented them with the deck of fate. He was slain assisting the residents of Runevale in the battle against the Horsemen of Death and Pestilence. In the confusion following his death the Scythe was stolen and presented to Satya the Godess of Lies and Deceit. She then used it to destroy the Requiem, which was a magic that governed the actions of the Gods and then handed the Scythe to Eramus for unknown reasons. 

The Scythe is an important part of the games history to the point where it is part of our deepest cosmology when it was then known as Moonsong. I'm changing the design slightly from whats in the picture but your right it isn't meant to go along with the costume or be particularly undead oriented. It should be apparent to the players what it is even with the upgraded design and as it is a weapon designed to slay gods they will know to fear it.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh, since I didn't mention it at the top I guess I should point out that I'm one of the prop guys for a Larp I designed and run with a friend of mine. Larp for anyone who doesn't know stands for Live Action Roleplay. A larp runs much like a haunt with an evolving storyline which can be changed through the actions of its participants and runs 6-8 times a year, often for an entire weekend. 

Our game, RequiemLarp.com, has been running for a little over 3 years now and averages over 40 players each event. This Lich is Eramus, the eldest of 3 brothers who were on a quest to save their father, the King of the Galvorian Empire, from an illness which threatened his life. In their quest they were guided by Maalor who though their actions became the God of Disease and Undeath. Eramus created the plague of undeath thinking it was a cure for his father and brought ruin to the world of Nexus. To the point where there are currently only three known cities remaining that have held out against his onslaught (There used to be five). 

Essentially this badguy represents a buildup of 3 years in the story. Our players have earned research explaining exactly how they need to go about defeating him and also know that if they fail we will end the campaign this year. My goal is to create a costume for this that equals the epic struggle they have gone through to reach this point in the story and give them something to remember should the game end.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Progress for today: Got the Scythe mostly done with a basecoat of latex. Need to add the some wire ribbon or come up with another way to make the ribbon kinda float off the shaft.

Also baking the foam latex mask as I write this.

Concept sketch of the Scythe









Progress Pics:
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18159
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18158
What I got done today:


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Yesterday I got sidetracked from Eramus and the Bone Golem to redo an old pig mask for a boar hunt the players will do on Sunday.

This is what the mask started as: http://www.halloweencostumes.com/pi...aign=PLA-All&gclid=CNG2_62Y97kCFc-Y4Aod1xsAEQ

This is the repainted mask with a couple tusks added that I made with eva foam:









Other angles: 
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18166
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=1460&pictureid=18167


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

So I worked really hard this weekend to try and finish as much as I could. Got the foam latex skeleton mask glued to the headsock, finished detailing the Scythe and almost finished the crown and faceplate.

Still need to get the rest of the armor done with only 3 days left. Tuesday were setting up the camp so I won't be able to do much then. I really wish there was someone I could have cover me at work so I could finish everything but unfortunately I'm the only person who isn't still in school.

Dunno if I'll have time to glue together the bone golem but if I give up on sleep and maybe just call in sick a day I may finish the Lich.

Progress on the Scythe:









Crown and unpainted foam latex mask:









Faceplate in progress:


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

This must be one epic LARP.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

So we had our event, the players won the day and defeated Eramus with 22 seconds left before he would have risen from his phylactery again and probably destroyed them all. Here is one of the shots of the mostly finished costume. I kinda ran out of time on some of it and as they said once on Face off, I had to paint it like a house. I hope I'll be able to post some better pics from earlier in the event but not everyone has uploaded them yet.










Perhaps I'll be able to repaint some of the pieces we plan on reusing later. At least before next October. Next up is a zombie Sid Vicious mask for a band with the theme of having dead singers rise from the grave to play tribute music and then I start on our end of the year project. An extremely large Dragon the players will have to face in November.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wowser! Cool!


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is one of how the staff came out. Being held by one of our players after they forced it from Eramus during the second night town battle.


----------



## MortalMagus (Sep 5, 2013)

After event art by my girlfriend


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Nicely done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LOVE that staff!!


----------



## Dr.Acula (May 7, 2013)

I like this. Makes me want to do something similar for my DnD group.


----------

